# Help! need the right Commercial snow/slush/ice blower



## graysonlouisville (Dec 6, 2021)

I live in Louisville KY. Not Update New York. I need a commercial machine to do a mile of sidewalk. Believe it or not, it does snow here 2-3 times a year. With the labor shortage I need to find a machine that clears 1-4" quickly and down to where I can salt and be done. I hate buying crap, but i dont want to buy a huge over kill machine that Ill never use the power of. Does anyone know which machine would do a great job on small snow events. Like i said we will run it for 4-5 hours cleaning sidewalks. I have seen competitors use brushes, plows, throwers, but i want hear what works the best.
Thanks in advance. btw( i dont like Husky anymore, MTD, or the yard machine knock off)


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Tier? You want to buy a big machine 36" wide so you only need to go in one direction? If not 26" with 254cc-310cc.

If 2 stage you must have rollers for the skids.

If 1 stage, look at Toro or Ariens, Honda is great but you might find it too heavy. A single stage will take it down to the pavement with the rubber paddles. I have used Honda, Toro, Snapper, White, Craftsman, MTD, Yardman, others, and they all work fine for single stage though I'm partial to the Toro single stage. You may want to look at the Personal Pace Toro snowblower with rubber paddles, the Snowmaster series, there are 3, 824QXE being the biggest.

I've have and used a 48" angled brush to remove snow abd it does a great job until someone walks on it. I have and used an angled plow, it hits every sidewalk lift, skids or rollers are necessary.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I would probably look for a dual stage, simply because with that much sidewalk, you will be going through a set of rubber paddles on a single stage at least once a year. That will get expensive real quick. 

Or, I have seen some of those larger brush machines (gravely) that would probably work well for you too. They are on the heavy side, but wide enough so they should be able to do the sidewalk in one pass.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I also would be looking at the Gravely Brush unit, or something similar. It could also be used in the summer for many uses.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

I would also consider a walk behind tractor unit such as BCS or Gravely as worthwhile investment for year round, and multiple options for winter use.

I have seen BCS units recently in very good condition that came with blower, plow, brush and mower attachments for under 10k CDN. 

I would go 2 stage for that much use for just a blower, with a proven machine that will not clog in wet or slushy conditions.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

brush unit


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

graysonlouisville said:


> machine to do a mile of sidewalk. Believe it or not, it does snow here 2-3 times a year


If you can clear it before its walked on I'm with JLawerence, a decent single stage.
On the other hand, got access to an ATV? Throw a 48" blade on it and you'll be done in no time. A salter can even be added on the rear. (2 birds with 1 stone)


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just for reference, my town uses there mowers with a blade, similar to this, for all there sidewalk clearing ....


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Is this a mile of sidewalk in one stretch or several in different places ?. If it is a Toro Single Stage 721 or 821 would be best for small amounts like that and getting down to the surface.
It's a light machine you can walk fast with and load/unload as well.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Geez guys , he's moving 1-4 INCHES , not feet !!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

golf cart with plow.....

or illegal immigrants with single stages........lots of contractors use them around here. They hang out at the RR tracks and get picked up for day work.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

nitehawk55 said:


> Geez guys , he's moving 1-4 INCHES , not feet !!


One thing for certain around here, no one is going to recommend something too small for the job 😁


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

On the cheap, pick up a 10000 series snow blower with a differential and locate a brush sweeper attachment.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

nitehawk55 said:


> Geez guys , he's moving 1-4 INCHES , not feet !!


A single stage for a mile of clearing though? Most single stage units are narrow too. That going to wear paddles right quick and would be pushing 2 miles, because you would need more than one pass for most single stagers. If the man power is there, buy two single stage units??

Is it a continuous stretch of sidewalk or moving around to different areas? If the case is moving around to multiple locations, then narrower than a 30” two stage, and going with a single stage possibly. Need more information.

I would want a brush, blower or plow thats a minimum of 30” wide personally for a continuous stretch that is a mile long. More than one pass is a lot of area when we are talking one mile of sidewalk to clear.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have only seen one of the brush attachments of the Trac Team about 10 years ago come up for sale .... should have picked it up .... never seen one since ....


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

graysonlouisville said:


> I live in Louisville KY. Not Update New York. I need a commercial machine to do a mile of sidewalk. Believe it or not, it does snow here 2-3 times a year. With the labor shortage I need to find a machine that clears 1-4" quickly and down to where I can salt and be done. I hate buying crap, but i dont want to buy a huge over kill machine that Ill never use the power of. Does anyone know which machine would do a great job on small snow events. Like i said we will run it for 4-5 hours cleaning sidewalks. I have seen competitors use brushes, plows, throwers, but i want hear what works the best.
> Thanks in advance. btw( i dont like Husky anymore, MTD, or the yard machine knock off)


============================================================================================

You need horsepower and torque to remove frozen snow or slush in any quantity as it will build up in the snow blower and eventually plug it if you do not pay attention to conditions. 

For that you want to do perhaps a grasshopper mower with the 42 inch single stage snowblower would be best for you as it will have the horsepower and torque you will need.

Their snow thrower is gear driven like the BCS 853 and the Resciano Giuliano 32 inch single stage snow thrower that would let you do a full cut and then a half cut on ADA compliant sidewalks.

The grass hopper will cost more than the BCS 853 and the Resciano Giuliano 32 inch snow thrower but it will be faster as it has a larger engine to deliver more torque to the single stage snow thrower which comes in 2 sizes.

Dealing with slush you need a lubricant like Fluid Film to double your casing distance as you are creating friction and the heat builds up in the metal as the snow is discharged. 
In the off season you could line the housing of the snow thrower or snow blower with slick sheet material to reduce friction and increase the tonnage per hour moved. 

These single stage snow blowers will require much less maintenance as they have many fewer parts and have gear driven to roller chain drive systems that spin the single stage snow blower rotor.

YOU have decide if you want a winter season only machine or a 4 season tool carrier like the grass hopper or the BCS 853.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

jherbicide said:


> One thing for certain around here, no one is going to recommend something too small for the job 😁


Yeah , I'll get my son to put a snow blade on the tank . Sixty ton and 1500HP oughta move it..... 😋


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Louisville ? Does ground temp get below freezing

R you the operator?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I-4 inches and slush, any good single stage, if buying new, a Toro 821 or 721, Honda 720 or Ariens Professional 21


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Over kill for Louisville, but a pretty neat machine. 

Even dispenses salt and sand or brine solution as you go.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

jherbicide said:


> One thing for certain around here, no one is going to recommend something too small for the job 😁


There is a knack here for spending other peoples money...


----------



## graysonlouisville (Dec 6, 2021)

Darkwoods said:


> A single stage for a mile of clearing though? Most single stage units are narrow too. That going to wear paddles right quick and would be pushing 2 miles, because you would need more than one pass for most single stagers. If the man power is there, buy two single stage units??
> 
> Is it a continuous stretch of sidewalk or moving around to different areas? If the case is moving around to multiple locations, then narrower than a 30” two stage, and going with a single stage possibly. Need more information.
> 
> I would want a brush, blower or plow thats a minimum of 30” wide personally for a continuous stretch that is a mile long. More than one pass is a lot of area when we are talking one mile of sidewalk to clear.


Its a huge loop, so pretty continuous. They are 48" sidewalks, Lots of hospitals and then like around. So i got to be on point. I already got sued by a costco customer for a re-freeze slip and fall. With how litigeous everyone is getting, imm about to bow out here. In this city its always a race to remove it before it melts. Such a silly game.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If you are going to stay in this business you are going to have to invest heavily in equipment. 

I would strongly suggest that you become a premium member of www.plowsite.com to have a better understanding of the commercial side of this seasonal business.

With your weather and the seasonal variations in temperature especially during snow events with freeze thaw cycles that occur there you need power and torque and the ability to spread sand and salt heavily together to provide and maintain a clean wet surface that is free of ice at all times. 

Self propelled sidewalk snow blowers are extremely expensive at first cost BUT they are very cost effective and cover a huge distance in a very short time especially when you need to cover an area twice with deicing salt and fine mason sand grit to traction. Several brands of sidewalk clearing machines have salt and sand hoppers mounted on the rear 
to spread salt and sand.

With a mile plus of good concrete to clear you need a large Ventrac 4 wheel drive machine not a walk behind or stand on snow blower as they are not big enough. 

You need to be able to clear snow and spread de icer and sand at the same time so you are limited in options AND you need a salt and sand and spreader that will be easy to clean and require little maintenance that will spread salt and sand within a 48-inch width which leads to a Vicon Pendulum Spreader with its adjustable spreading arc. 

Sadly, a commercial operator has to spread enough salt to create so much heat it melts the snow and ice and continues to do so until it evaporates to the point that the asphalt or concrete is almost dry and it will kill vegetation.

Traveling at 1 mile per hour (88 feet per minute) while clearing a 1-mile long sidewalk will take 60 minutes if you are clearing the full 48-inch width in one pass. 
Traveling at 2 miles per hour (176 feet per minute) while clearing a 1-mile long side walk will take 30 minutes if you are clearing the full 48 inch width in one pass.
Traveling at 3 miles per hour (264 feet per minute) while clearing a 1 mile long sidewalk will take 20 minutes if you are clearing a 48 inch width in one pass. 

The smallest B series Compact Utility Tractor from Kubota or John Deere with a front mounted snow blower and a pendulum spreader is what this job requires and you will be able to clear snow quickly and apply salt and sand. 

Another option for this would be the Kubota RTV1100 with the front mounted snow blower and a rear mounted salt and sand spreader. This machine has a quick attach mounting system for front mounted attachments including a snow blower, various snowplows and a sweeper. 
The RTV 1100 has an automatic transmission and the throttle system allows the snow blower and sweeper to operate at the correct speed at a low travel speed. 

The problem with municipal contracts like this is the municipality simply bids it out and the contractor has to have millions in umbrella liability insurance and the profit margins are small AND they do not state what machinery is needed to do the work. 

I am not excusing the fact that the municipality should have used thick asphalt and used hot water or glycol heating loops for the walking paths as is done in many places which makes snow clearing easier because there is no ice buildup. 

So, it is a simple case of get bigger or get out just like fluid milk dairies. Which is a story in itself and not for the better of the animals. 

I would visit www.plowsite.com and become a premium member for the rest of the season and then decide how if you want to do this work from now on as you need bigger more powerful machinery to do this. 

The Ventrac folks have a link to a story in the Elmira, Ontario, Canada newspaper that highlights a snow removal contractor up there that does a lot of their municipal sidewalks and highlights what they have to cope with annually.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, if your in the commercial business, that is a whole different ball game, with some serious equipment investments as well as serious insurance considerations . .. good luck with all that .... comes with a lot of responsibility and liability.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

I don't think doing 1 mile of sidewalk is going to pay that well....is it ?

I live in a city of over 300K , the sidewalk cleaning here is awefull at best


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I doubt the pay would be that great to offset the cost in machinery and such. People would say "Well, it only took you two hours, so here's $200.00"


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Said maybe 3-4 times per winter so pretty slim pickings unless you find additional areas to clear.


----------



## Craigory (Nov 11, 2021)

graysonlouisville said:


> I live in Louisville KY. Not Update New York. I need a commercial machine to do a mile of sidewalk. Believe it or not, it does snow here 2-3 times a year. With the labor shortage I need to find a machine that clears 1-4" quickly and down to where I can salt and be done. I hate buying crap, but i dont want to buy a huge over kill machine that Ill never use the power of. Does anyone know which machine would do a great job on small snow events. Like i said we will run it for 4-5 hours cleaning sidewalks. I have seen competitors use brushes, plows, throwers, but i want hear what works the best.
> Thanks in advance. btw( i dont like Husky anymore, MTD, or the yard machine knock off)


I would take the machine you have and add some rubber to the secondary impeller with self-tappers so there is little to no clearance left. This will allow you to blow the wet snow and slush and not clog up. I was amazed how well it worked. If your impeller has four vanes, you only need to do two. If there’s three, you have to do three because of balance.


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

I wonder if, you invested in an utv with a snow plow in the front and a salt spreader in the back, or a small atv with a blade on it


----------

